
I have lived the USB-C #donglelife. Here’s what you’re in for – The Verge - drieddust
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/5/13523372/usb-c-macbook-adapter-donglelife-problems-thunderbolt
======
emp_zealoth
Meanwhile, in real world:

[http://www.apple.com/shop/reviews/MJ1K2AM/A/usb-c-digital-
av...](http://www.apple.com/shop/reviews/MJ1K2AM/A/usb-c-digital-av-multiport-
adapter)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYVjIjBMx6o&t=21m50](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYVjIjBMx6o&t=21m50)

Also, for some reason the Wifi kept crapping out anytime he connected anything
to the USB-C port (only stopped after he plugged in power)

All in all, great UX

